# Help Needed Contacting South Africa R. C. I. Specialist.



## AwayWeGo (Apr 21, 2008)

I have struck out twice recently in trying to make E-Mail contact with an RCI South Africa Specialist to ask for help with depositing a Lowveld Lodge week.  

The E-Mail did not bounce, but it did not generate a response either. 

Any help from TUG-BBS folks who have been able to make contact recently with the RCI South Africa specialist would be greatly appreciated. 

BTW, when I tried arranging a Lowveld Lodge deposit by phone with the regular USA staff people at RCI this year, I got nowhere.  I have to arrange that directly with the resort, they said -- twice.  They said that even though the week shows up on the RCI web site as available for deposit in my account.  Sheesh. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Dori (Apr 21, 2008)

Alan, I'm having the same problem.  I e-mailed Simone Sammons, but haven't received a reply in over a week.  Are you trying to deposit your 2010 week??

I'm going to try lydiah@firstresorts.co.za first and if that proves futile, I'll try mdorfling@rci.co.za.  I have dealt with her in the past when having trouble communicating with Lowveld.

Did you get a paper re. compulsory owner instruction?  We seem to need to provide "Authorisation for Spacebanking with RCI".

Csn we scan this and e-mail or do we need to use snail mail?

Dori


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 21, 2008)

*Have Completely Lost Track Of Lowveld Lodge.  Sheesh.*




Dori said:


> Are you trying to deposit your 2010 week?


It's worse than that -- I honestly lost track of what weeks I've deposited.  I think I've used all the Lowveld Lodge weeks we'd paid for -- up through 2008 -- with the last 2 going into _Points For Deposit_ rather than straight-weeks deposits.  If I were more systematic I'd have written it down somewhere.  Sheesh. 





> Did you get a paper re. compulsory owner instruction?  We seem to need to provide "Authorisation for Spacebanking with RCI".
> 
> Csn we scan this and e-mail or do we need to use snail mail?


I got it & am still scratching my head over it.  Do you suppose they'll want a form like that every year?  Or will just 1 completed & signed form take care of it for all time? 

The only way I'll ever be using Lowveld Lodge is for deposit with RCI 1 way or another -- either straight weeks or _Points For Deposit_.  I won't be going there myself, nor will I be renting it out direct to an individual user. 

In any case, I suppose I'll be returning the form via snail mail. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## 225chs (Apr 21, 2008)

Alan

Marli Dolfing is the way to go. She is responsive and a pleasure to deal with. However, she just had a child so may not be in everyday or working full time so a little patience may be necessary. She will get back to you


----------



## Dori (Apr 21, 2008)

Alan, sorry I can't help you there.  First Resorts always seems to be about a year or so behind in sending paperwork.  They are a very confusing company to deal with.

I have dealt with Marli Dorfling on several occasions and 225chs is correct, she is a pleasure to seek help from.

I just hope my 2010 week trades better than my 2009 week.It was a real disappointment from previous years.

Good luck sorting out your quandry.

Dori


----------



## philemer (Apr 22, 2008)

For help in getting a week dep. into RCI write to thespecialists@rci.co.za
The last time I wrote them my Tenbury week was dep. w/in 24 hours. 
Phil


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 22, 2008)

*Didn't Work Last Month & Earlier This Month.*




philemer said:


> For help in getting a week dep. into RCI write to thespecialists@rci.co.za
> The last time I wrote them my Tenbury week was dep. w/in 24 hours.


That's the E-Mail address I used March 31, 2008, & April 8, 2008 -- no response either time.  

Can't hurt to try it once more. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Dori (Apr 22, 2008)

I just sent off a missive to Lydiah and cc. to First Resorts.  So we'll see what happens there.  If I don't hear from them, I'll try Marli at mdorfling@rci.co.za.

Ain't this fun?


Dori


----------



## ira g (Apr 22, 2008)

The correct e-mail to use are the following:  thespecialists@rci.com and the person who was excellent and banked my weeks in less than 24 hours was deshen.chetty@rci.com.   Note: when I used @rci.co.za they were kicked back to me.


----------



## philemer (Apr 22, 2008)

ira g said:


> The correct e-mail to use are the following:  thespecialists@rci.com and the person who was excellent and banked my weeks in less than 24 hours was deshen.chetty@rci.com.   Note: when I used @rci.co.za they were kicked back to me.



Thanks for the update. 

Phil


----------



## Dori (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks!  I'll give them a day or two to respond (aren't I optimistic!), then I'll contact  RCI, using the address you provided.

Dori


----------



## Bob D (Apr 24, 2008)

The policy at First resorts is that after you pay your levy they will send you a clearance code. You then forward that clearance to RCI SA. Then its banked. First resorts does not send it directly to RCI.
I just completed this process and that is how it was explained to me and indeed did work.
This appears to be a change form previous years. 
The key is communicating with the first resorts rep to get that code, after that , dealing with RCI is easy.
PS RCI will not intervene as their position is that getting the code is a process between the resort and the owner.


----------



## Dori (May 2, 2008)

Well, I never did hear back from Simone or Lydiah, so today I tried Marli Dorfling.  We'll see if I get any response from her.  I will try to be patient.

dori


----------



## Joe L (May 5, 2008)

I contacted Marli and got a response the next day. She is very professional. It took less than a week to get my Lowveld deposited, thanks to Marli.
Joe


----------



## Dori (May 6, 2008)

Well, I heard from Marli today.  She sent my request to Simone and asked her to assist.  Now I wait again.

Dori


----------



## grest (May 26, 2008)

225chs said:


> Alan
> 
> Marli Dolfing is the way to go. She is responsive and a pleasure to deal with. However, she just had a child so may not be in everyday or working full time so a little patience may be necessary. She will get back to you



I emailed Marli a couple of days ago, and already the problem is resolved!  
Connie


----------



## Dori (May 26, 2008)

Connie, was this a request to pay your MF's?  Marli forwarded  my request to pay 2010 MF's.  I heard nothing from either Simone or Lydiah in response to her pm to them.  When i e-mailed Marli back to say that, she said she had done all she could.  Now I'll try contacting them through firstresorts' website.

Thanks.

Dori


----------



## grest (May 27, 2008)

My issue was with The Place on the Bay.  The levies had already been paid, but RCI just wouldn't deposit for some reason.  After about a month, I contacted Marli, and, as I said earlier, she responded within a couple of days and got my week deposited.
Connie


----------

